# getting to Fairmont Hot Springs



## labguides (Mar 16, 2007)

What is the least expensive way to get to Fairmont Hot Springs?

I priced flights LAX-Cranbrook (nearest airport to Fairmont Hot Springs)-- expensive

We also thought about:
LAX-Calgary, renting a car to drive to Fairmont Hot Springs  - reasonably priced

LAX-Vancouver-Calgary, driving to Fairmont Hot Springs -- more expensive than LAX-Calgary

LAX-Seattle-Calgary, driving to Fairmont Hot Springs


----------



## BevL (Mar 16, 2007)

*Welcome to Canada*

Any time you want to fly to or from Canada, the taxes will kill you.  It can be quite a shock to those who fly within the US and it's the reason why we NEVER fly from Canada unless we're using FF miles.  The three hour drive to Seattle is definitely worth it for us.

I'd suggest your nearest US options might be either Spokane or Coeur D'alene.  Both seem to be about a five-hour drive to Fairmont Hot Springs (according to Mapquest).  Calgary is almost four (again according to Mapquest).

It's definitely the direction I would be looking.

Bev


----------



## Garry (Mar 16, 2007)

Calgary would be closer to 3 hours if you drove straight through, but its such a gorgeous drive to do, particularly on Hwy 93 between Banff and Raqdium.


----------



## MoeDan2727 (Mar 17, 2007)

that's Radium Hot Springs of course.

Don't forget to stop at the Continental Divide where water flows east and west.

And yes it is a great drive.

Dan


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2007)

There are deals to be had getting from LAX to Calgary, be sure to check out westjet.com


----------



## merc (Mar 17, 2007)

There are hot springs also at Fairmont.  The difference in driving is just under 1/2 hour, with Radium Hot Springs being closer to Calgary.


----------



## labguides (Mar 17, 2007)

eal,

I had never heard of Westjet.com. I will bookmark that site. I found (have not yet made reservation) LAX-Calgary for $263.00 roundtrip including taxes.  I think that is as low as I will find. Now to decide on dates.


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2007)

LAX-Calgary for $263 is a great deal.  Hotwire.com has competitive car rental prices.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2007)

That is a truly awesome price!!


----------



## Parkplace (Mar 18, 2007)

Be sure to make time for stopping at Banff and Lake Louise.  The Rocky Mountains are spectacular.  It would be a pity to rush through to get to Fairmont (which is also a spectacular leg if the journey.)


----------

